# Summertime fun, possible picnic and Northern drinks meet-up



## Shirl (Jan 1, 2018)

So then, it's that time of year when northern urbs get the urge to meet up for a pint or two (or ten). Being northern, it takes a lot of time and effort to come to a decision as to where and when.

Barleybabes seems to have decided on where for us already. It's going to be in Hebden Bridge, unless everyone decides they'd rather stay home and rearrange their cutlery drawer than visit Hebden.
There's good pubs, the best WMC in the world with very cheap beer, good walks for them that fancy a walk first and excellent train services from Leeds, Manchester and Blackpool so no excuses for not being able to get there.

Next bit is the hard bit. When?
Summer sometime is the vague plan. I'm fancying May or June myself before everyone beggers off on holiday.
Anyone planning on coming stick your two penneth in now and tell us when you can and can't come. I'll do a poll if I can master the technicalities of one.

Posting this a few hours early to stop Barleybabes nagging me to get on with it  


I've added a poll with far too many options but there you go.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 1, 2018)

Good venue at Hebden Trades if it is still the same as ever.
Would love to attend this meet.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 1, 2018)

I would like to come.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Posting this a few hours early to stop Barleybabes nagging me to get on with it





I'll come to this, but have no preference for dates as I don't plan that far ahead.  I'll probably go for a walk first up on the moors if the weather is OK.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Good venue at Hebden Trades if it is still the same as ever.
> Would love to attend this meet.


Trades is better than ever. It's cleaner for one thing 
Still essentially the same though


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't help but think of dubious goings on whenever the Hebden Trades club is mentioned. It sounds like a sordid leather bar.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can't help but think of dubious goings on whenever the Hebden Trades club is mentioned. It sounds like a sordid leather bar.


Is that wishful thinking barleybabes? 

The man who has the studio opposite mine makes leather underpants if that helps


----------



## mango5 (Jan 2, 2018)

June please


----------



## moomoo (Jan 2, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Is that wishful thinking barleybabes?
> 
> The man who has the studio opposite mine makes leather underpants if that helps



I used to work as a model for a guy in Kensington Market who made knitted tops out of leather. That was odd.


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2018)

I would like to come but it will be date dependent.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2018)

moomoo said:


> I used to work as a model for a guy in Kensington Market who made knitted tops out of leather. That was odd.


Pics?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 2, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Pics?



Thankfully, none that I know of.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2018)

Poll now added


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes please  need to double check dates although 19th may I’m busy in Haworth


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2018)

Are we Londoners now?!

London friend wants to know if you’re free in 10 weeks’ time

June!? 

*shakes head in Northern*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2018)

Shirl said:


> The man who has the studio opposite mine makes leather underpants if that helps



So Hebden is full of deviants who wear leather undies then.  I suspected as much.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> Yes please  need to double check dates although 19th may I’m busy in Haworth


Haworth is 10 minutes away over the hill. You sneak off and come with us 
Although in reality maybe we avoid the 19th. I think June will be better anyway.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 3, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So Hebden is full of deviants who wear leather undies then.  I suspected as much.


Actually, I've only seen the one chap that gets them made for himself. He's a slimy bloke with greasy hair and a huge beer gut and I'm not sure that wearing leather underpants would do him any favours


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe, but I don't know about dates yet 

(Also Hebden Bridge isn't proper north )


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe, but I don't know about dates yet
> 
> (Also Hebden Bridge isn't proper north )



It's months away - surely you're not such a social butterfly that you're booked that far in advance?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 3, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's months away - surely you're not such a social butterfly that you're booked that far in advance?


Not quite


----------



## mango5 (Jan 3, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Are we Londoners now?!
> 
> London friend wants to know if you’re free in 10 weeks’ time
> 
> ...


It's not all about me I know but I might have to be away in May and I will need to book trains and accommodation as cheaply as possible so advance planning helps with that.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's months away - surely you're not such a social butterfly that you're booked that far in advance?


Cockneywilderness


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 4, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Cockneywilderness


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 4, 2018)

Like the sound of that. I stayed in haworth in the white horse last year and visited Hebden for the second time. Got a friend in Liverpool who would be up for it and a fairly local lad from Queensbury.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 4, 2018)

I’ve started the fb group I meant to start last time we fucked this up - The Fishing Union of Calderdale & Kirklees. And I’ve added Shirl, which has probably deeply confused her  Fez909, mango5  & neonwilderness will be added in a sec


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm only confused because someone in your group is friends with a friend that I have from elsewhere


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm only confused because someone in your group is friends with a friend that I have from elsewhere


I should imagine so as they they are all off here


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> I should imagine so as they they are all off here


No, what I mean is someone, Fez909 I think but I can never remember is name, is a friend of someone I know from Leeds, who isn't a part of the group or on urban.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 5, 2018)

I really want to come to this, if the poll can be concluded fairly quickly then I can request my shifts around the date. I also have holiday booked including may 26 so that would be great. 
Any idea where it's gonna be? As would want to check out a place to camp in the van. X


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 5, 2018)

Shirl said:


> No, what I mean is someone, Fez909 I think but I can never remember is name, is a friend of someone I know from Leeds, who isn't a part of the group or on urban.


Ah, is it John? I know him through djing! He plays at the same bars as me 

Great bloke with awesome music taste!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2018)

I just realised that the poll isn't public, anyone know how to change that?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> June please


yes june please for me too


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I just realised that the poll isn't public, anyone know how to change that?



Don't think you can change it once it's up - but ask a mod to be certain. Ask people to post their preferred dates on the thread would be a workaround.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 5, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> I’ve started the fb group...


Another nail in the U75 coffin  plus not everyone who is interested in this on here is on there


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2018)

aqua any chance you could make my poll public so we can see who wants which dates.

It's looking like most people prefer June going of what people have said on the thread so far.


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2018)

I can't change it to do that I'm afraid  almost everything  else I can once it's started but not changing being able to see who voted for what.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

aqua said:


> I can't change it to do that I'm afraid  almost everything  else I can once it's started but not changing being able to see who voted for what.



So there *is* a limit to your god-like powers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Another nail in the U75 coffin  plus not everyone who is interested in this on here is on there



They're a bunch of bloody splitters.


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2018)

mango5 said:


> Another nail in the U75 coffin  plus not everyone who is interested in this on here is on there


this really - how do we attract new people to anything if the organising is done elsewhere? is it special invite only that excludes some of us too? 5t3IIa


----------



## aqua (Jan 5, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So there *is* a limit to your god-like powers.


being a mod is a massive disappointment tbh  ask mango5


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2018)

aqua said:


> this really - how do we attract new people to anything if the organising is done elsewhere? is it special invite only that excludes some of us too? 5t3IIa


God, no! It’s an opportunity to use the the stupid intialism that I’ve been sitting on for a while. Being someone who lives in Kirklees and fishes in Calderdale. 

It’s not for organising. It’s an addendum.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 5, 2018)

I'd love to get to a meet. I'm not in the UK till July. I guess it's not happening this year for me.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

aqua said:


> being a mod is a massive disappointment tbh  ask mango5



I bet editor lied to you in the job description, with all manner of exciting baubles only for the reality to be a bit tedious and shit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I'd love to get to a meet. I'm not in the UK till July. I guess it's not happening this year for me.



There is a standing invite, and we always bring a first aid kit just in case...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is a standing invite, and we always bring a first aid kit just in case...


What? So why did you withhold plasters that time Glitter had her accident??


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> What? So why did you withhold plasters that time Glitter had her accident??



I didn't - wasn't there.  That was Fez909's fault as he pushed her over.  Probably...

eta - she was probably already plastered anyway, in defence of Fez909

I avoid moose as she will push me down the first set of stairs she sees.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 5, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is a standing invite, and we always bring a first aid kit just in case...


But what if I'd prefer to sit?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

dessiato said:


> But what if I'd prefer to sit?



Watch out for the wobbly chair?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 5, 2018)

Actually, we could get you to a meet dessiato and run a 'sponsor an injury for the server fund' drive to see how much money we raise.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 5, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Watch out for the wobbly chair?


Once, in Sudan, I was having coffee and the chair collapsed jettisoning me across the side of the table and onto a young Muslim girl. It was very embarrassing for both.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I didn't - wasn't there. That was Fez909's fault as he pushed her over. Probably...


This rumour really needs putting to bed (like Glitter that night  )

I have taken so much shit since then, but I was the one who kept Glitter alive! She would certainly be toast if it wasn't for my Tory-like Strong n Stable arm! 

That the facts have been twisted to make me the bad guy in this tragedy is no surprise...no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> That the facts have been twisted to make me the bad guy in this tragedy is no surprise...no good deed goes unpunished



I think Shirl is to blame for starting this rumour, so you should direct your ire in that direction.  it is always Shirl's fault...


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think Shirl is to blame for starting this rumour, so you should direct your ire in that direction.  it is always Shirl's fault...


Never trusted her. Those East Lancs/Extreme West Yorks people have no loyalties. I'd rather a full blown Lancastrian. At least you know what you're getting....


----------



## Glitter (Jan 6, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> I’ve started the fb group I meant to start last time we fucked this up - The Fishing Union of Calderdale & Kirklees. And I’ve added Shirl, which has probably deeply confused her  Fez909, mango5  & neonwilderness will be added in a sec



:sob:


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Ah, is it John? I know him through djing! He plays at the same bars as me
> 
> Great bloke with awesome music taste!


Yes it's John and I agree he's a great bloke. 

Now then, what's this about me starting rumours about you?  What you and Glitter got up to rolling about on the streets of Chester was your own business. I looked away and thought it was best never mentioned. apart from her scabby knees that it


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Never trusted her. Those East Lancs/Extreme West Yorks people have no loyalties. I'd rather a full blown Lancastrian. At least you know what you're getting....


I have trouble with my county loyalties but at least it's Lancashire/York's. Best counties in England.
I consider myself Yorkastrian


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I have trouble with my county loyalties but at least it's Lancashire/York's. Best counties in England.
> I consider myself Yorkastrian


Yep, much better than than rootless cosmopolitan farmerbarleymow


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, much better than than rootless cosmopolitan farmerbarleymow


I agree, he's anybody's


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, much better than than rootless cosmopolitan farmerbarleymow





Shirl said:


> I agree, he's anybody's



You calling me cheap?


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You calling me cheap?


wouldn't be the first time would it  nor would it be unfounded  and remember we go back a long way


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

aqua said:


> wouldn't be the first time would it  nor would it be unfounded  and remember we go back a long way


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

*sulks*


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> *sulks*


I can't find the photo of foo's car


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

aqua said:


>



But my I don't have a sign saying 'I'm cheap' do I?


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But my I don't have a sign saying 'I'm cheap' do I?


no, that came later (fnarr)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

aqua said:


> no, that came later (fnarr)



That's not true though - although an unnamed poster pressed what I presume to have been his keys against my arse  in Sackville Park, all the while whispering filth to me...


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's not true though - although an unnamed poster pressed what I presume to have been his keys against my arse  in Sackville Park, all the while whispering filth to me...




man that was a cracking day out  though I'm alarmed by how thin we all are  and how long ago it was.

Sorry, will stop derailing now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

aqua said:


> man that was a cracking day out  though I'm alarmed by how thin we all are  and how long ago it was.
> 
> Sorry, will stop derailing now



It was an ace day - we were all twatted, and I remember lying on the platform at Piccadilly because it felt cool, and doing starfish movements.  Much to the bemusement of train passengers.    

I remember taking you all up the office* later that night to look over the spangly Manchester skyline.

* not a euphemism


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

Whatever happened to the lad from Congleton who is in the photo?  Can't remember his username.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was an ace day - we were all twatted, and I remember lying on the platform at Piccadilly because it felt cool, and doing starfish movements.  Much to the bemusement of train passengers.
> 
> I remember taking you all up the office* later that night to look over the spangly Manchester skyline.
> 
> * not a euphemism


did you?   



farmerbarleymow said:


> Whatever happened to the lad from Congleton who is in the photo?  Can't remember his username.


chio - no idea what happened to him, others might though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

I'd like to come. Would prefer either Saturday in Whit half term - May 26 or June 2 - but Saturdays are generally OK.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

aqua said:


> did you?



Yeah, we went to the office in the quays before going to my flat up the road.  I got you in with my security pass and we looked over the city centre from the top floor.  Think of the big curved window.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

S☼I said:


> I'd like to come. Would prefer either Saturday in Whit half term - May 26 or June 2 - but Saturdays are generally OK.



Definitely come if you can.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Definitely come if you can.


Yeah, it's a resolution this year to go see both people I haven't for ages and people I never have but should.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 6, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> I’ve started the fb group I meant to start last time we fucked this up - The Fishing Union of Calderdale & Kirklees. And I’ve added Shirl, which has probably deeply confused her  Fez909, mango5  & neonwilderness will be added in a sec


Join request sent 5t3IIa


----------



## Shirl (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm having second thoughts about this meet now. I had no idea what a wild beast farmerbarleymow appears to be and I'm not sure that Hebden is ready for him and his 'taking up the office' ways


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'm having second thoughts about this meet now. I had no idea what a wild beast farmerbarleymow appears to be and I'm not sure that Hebden is ready for him and his 'taking up the office' ways



Your standing in Hebden could hardly be lower, so I couldn't have that much of an impact.


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, we went to the office in the quays before going to my flat up the road.  I got you in with my security pass and we looked over the city centre from the top floor.  Think of the big curved window.


I have absolutely no recollection of that at all


----------



## Shirl (Jan 7, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Your standing in Hebden could hardly be lower, so I couldn't have that much of an impact.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, it's a resolution this year to go see both people I haven't for ages and people I never have but should.


I get the Hull train from Huddersfield to Dewsbury,  and a train goes to Hebden from Dewsbury so it’s totally doable but idk if that’s the _best_ way  That’s how I’ll get there anyway. Usually get a bus to ‘Fax then a train but that takes forever.


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 7, 2018)

I will come to this if my shifts allow. Won't know until closer to the summer though, so I won't vote just cross my fingers


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2018)

Going to take three hours and as many trains to get to Hebden whether I go via Sheff or Leeds


----------



## Shirl (Jan 7, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Going to take three hours and as many trains to get to Hebden whether I go via Sheff or Leeds


Sheffield is way out of the way. Leeds would be shorter.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 7, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Sheffield is way out of the way. Leeds would be shorter.


It isn't...I can get direct to Sheff from here. Both journeys two changes and 3 hrs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 8, 2018)

S☼I said:


> It isn't...I can get direct to Sheff from here. Both journeys two changes and 3 hrs


It's almost as bad for me, one change and two and half hours. I could (almost) get to that London quicker 

I can't do May 19th or June 16th, other dates are ok I think


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 10, 2018)

depending on dates I may be able to crash at my mates house in Halifax..... 

Really do want to do this one

train is looking like 4 1/2 hours and 4 changes!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep yep - deffo DEFFO wanna come to this!!!

Gigs pop up at last minute quite often, but so far 19th May, 2nd June and 23rd June are all free. Gigging on the others.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if we are going to make this - according to booking.com its cheaper to stay in a hotel Rome than a room in Hebden Bridge, and a train return ticket from London will be £111.80 each. Yikes.

We'd like to come if we can afford it.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm not sure if we are going to make this - according to booking.com its cheaper to stay in a hotel Rome than a room in Hebden Bridge, and a train return ticket from London will be £111.80 each. Yikes.
> 
> We'd like to come if we can afford it.



Can you get to Leeds or Manchester on a cheapy deal?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 19, 2018)

Rebelda said:


> I will come to this if my shifts allow. Won't know until closer to the summer though, so I won't vote just cross my fingers



If dates work for me there’s a bed for you here.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm going to keep an eye on the date for this.
It might be possible if I can find somewhere to stay overnight


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 19, 2018)

According to trainline its the same to leeds - and £86.90 each to manchester +£13.50 to HB. Will look for better deals when you all decide on the date.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> According to trainline its the same to leeds - and £86.90 each to manchester +£13.50 to HB. Will look for better deals when you all decide on the date.


There's a cheap train runs daily between London and Halifax, not sure where to find it but I don't think it comes up on trainline.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> According to trainline its the same to leeds - and £86.90 each to manchester +£13.50 to HB. Will look for better deals when you all decide on the date.



You might get some decent advanced deals. I hope so. *crosses fingers*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 19, 2018)

Glitter said:


> You might get some decent advanced deals. I hope so. *crosses fingers*


This. The advance deals are only available about 3 months before the date, so probably aren’t out yet. 

Is someone going to pick a date btw?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Is someone going to pick a date btw?



That's Shirl's job.  Go on Shirl, be decisive.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 19, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's Shirl's job.  Go on Shirl, be decisive.


its not yet the end of jan, so you take your time Shirl (but if you could decide in time for those planning rail travel that would be handy.)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.grandcentralrail.com/

Kings X to ‘Fax ^

Virgin often do deals of £20 each way Euston to Leeds. Can be as little as £30-ish in advance too.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's Shirl's job.  Go on Shirl, be decisive.


When I get around to it I will write the dates on a piece of paper and then list who can make each date. At least then we can narrow down the choice. I'll try to do it this weekend unless you Barleybabes want to do it as you are very good at that sort of thing and I may make mistakes


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> its not yet the end of jan, so you take your time Shirl (but if you could decide in time for those planning rail travel that would be handy.)



I suppose the deadline would be the date when the cheap advance tickets are released, so three months before the first possible date.  So she has one month from today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 19, 2018)

Shirl said:


> I'll try to do it this weekend unless you Barleybabes want to do it as you are very good at that sort of thing and I may make mistakes



No.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2018)

This is what you get looking into June trains


----------



## Shirl (Jan 20, 2018)

So far as I can see these are the only definite dates people have given. We can't go off the poll as I've no idea who voted for what and some people will have voted for a few. 
I suggest people quote this post and add their preferred dates in. Once people add dates use the latest version to quote. If that doesn't make sense then I have no other ideas so ask Barleybabes  
I've put my favoured dates in but and completely flexible atm.

19th May
sojourner 

26th May
kalidarkone 
S☼I

2nd June
S☼I
sojourner 
Shirl

9th June
Shirl


16th June


23rd June
sojourner 
Shirl 

30th June


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 20, 2018)

Shirl said:


> If that doesn't make sense then I have no other ideas so ask Barleybabes



Am I your secretary now?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Am I your secretary now?


No, you are the intelligent one of the two of us


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 20, 2018)

Shirl said:


> No, you are the intelligent one of the two of us



Flattery will get you nowhere...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 20, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere...


 it's true


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 21, 2018)

Shirl said:


> So far as I can see these are the only definite dates people have given. We can't go off the poll as I've no idea who voted for what and some people will have voted for a few.
> I suggest people quote this post and add their preferred dates in. Once people add dates use the latest version to quote. If that doesn't make sense then I have no other ideas so ask Barleybabes
> I've put my favoured dates in but and completely flexible atm.
> 
> ...



27 th is great..... But I can do any date but have to request not to work and do that 8 weeks in advance.  So whatever date is decided is fine. 

When is the cut off for deciding the date?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> 27 th is great..... But I can do any date but have to request not to work and do that 8 weeks in advance.  So whatever date is decided is fine.
> 
> When is the cut off for deciding the date?


Not sure about cut off date. This is urban...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 22, 2018)

The first May weekend is me Ma's 70th so no for me but the rest are fine thus far


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 22, 2018)

Shirl said:


> So far as I can see these are the only definite dates people have given. We can't go off the poll as I've no idea who voted for what and some people will have voted for a few.
> I suggest people quote this post and add their preferred dates in. Once people add dates use the latest version to quote. If that doesn't make sense then I have no other ideas so ask Barleybabes
> I've put my favoured dates in but and completely flexible atm.
> 
> ...


I can’t do 19th May or 16th June, but I think the other dates are ok at the moment


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 22, 2018)

Can’t do 19th May and can’t do last date or 16th june


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> and a train return ticket from London will be £111.80 each.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2018)

Update so far. Come on the rest of you, where's your dates.
19th May
sojourner

26th May
kalidarkone
S☼I
Friedaweed
farmerbarleymow
neonwilderness
Dovydaitis
2nd June
S☼I
sojourner
Friedaweed
Shirl
farmerbarleymow
Dovydaitis

9th June
Shirl
Friedaweed
farmerbarleymow
neonwilderness
Dovydaitis

16th June
friedaweed
farmerbarleymow


23rd June
sojourner
Shirl
friedaweed
farmerbarleymow
neonwilderness
Dovydaitis]

[color=#ff0000]30th June[/color]
friedaweed
[USER=756]farmerbarleymow
neonwilderness[/USER]


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 25, 2018)

I can’t do 30th June


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2018)

Dovydaitis said:


> I can’t do 30th June




Right then, I'll take you off


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Right then, I'll take you off



Hope you're enjoying the cat herding.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hope you're enjoying the cat herding.


What do you think


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2018)

Shirl said:


> What do you think



 

(((Shirl)))


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2018)

Shirl - you need to pick a date and everyone else can like it or lump it.  Tough love approach.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2018)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl - you need to pick a date and everyone else can like it or lump it.  Tough love approach.


Well then, I'm thinking 2nd or 23rd of June.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2018)

Can't decide


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 25, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Can't decide



Oh for gods sake.   

You're supposed to lead this and be bossy and directive.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 26, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Well then, I'm thinking 2nd or 23rd of June.



23rd please!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2018)

I can't make June 2nd now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> 23rd please!







S☼I said:


> I can't make June 2nd now



Can you make 23rd?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 26, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Can you make 23rd?


Yeah. I can make most tbh but was picking options during Whit half term as prefs.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Yeah. I can make most tbh but was picking options during Whit half term as prefs.


23rd does look popular........... Shirl


----------



## Glitter (Jan 26, 2018)

I *think* I can make 23rd.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 26, 2018)

Shirl said:


> Right then, I'll take you off


I did say I couldn’t do the last date!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2018)

It's going to be the 23rd of June.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2018)

Shirl said:


> It's going to be the 23rd of June.


Yess!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2018)

When?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 26, 2018)

I’ll bung it on the calendar!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2018)

IGNORE THIS THREAD NOW. I"VE STATED ANOTHER ONE WITH DATE!


----------

